# 2nd Annual MIMB Labor Day Ride Will be @ CCC (Copiah)



## Polaris425

:rockn:

*What:* 2nd Annual MIMB Labor Day MudBash
*Where:* CCC (Copiah Creek Campground) In Georgetown, Ms.
*When:* Labor Day weekend, September 3-5, 2010

The reason I'm choosing CCC is because our origional plan was Rocks Bottom, since they refuse to open that weekend, the next closest park is CCC. This ensures that everyone who wanted to attend Rocks, has the same equal opportunity to attend CCC. I understand it might not be the best park, but distance wise it is the most fair for our members. Trust me, it doesn't matter what park we're at, this will be worth attending!

Festivities to include:


MIMB MudBash Competition - We are still going to try to have this little friendly race between the forum members, whoever wants to run can run. I'm not sure if CCC has any kind of pit, if they don't we'll just find the best mud hole we can, and have a timed race! Prizes will be awarded to the winner(s). This will go down on Saturday afternoon, in order to make sure everyone who wants to participate has time to get there. Probably around 2pm. 
MudBash BBQ & Give Away - Saturday night around dark we're gonna have the BBQ grill's going. We'll have a bunch of Dog's on the grill, and there has been talk of someone smoking a boston but, however that hasnt been finalized. Dogs will be there and hot on the grill, if you want something else bring it and we'll get it on the grill for you! After we're done stuffing our faces we will get everyone to put their names in a hat and we will draw for prizes. Our sponsors are donating some items so you don't want to miss this! 



All Entry/Camping Fee's can be found HERE

All Rules Listed HERE

PDF Release Form HERE


----------



## RDWD

Good choice man, this is the decision I would have made were it up to me. I can't wait.


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks. All Those La. Boys & Gals better show up now & not make me regret it... :rockn: lol


----------



## 08beast

cool deal man. i'll be there for sure. are there any forms that we need to fill out before we get there like rocks had? Are we getting group prices if so what are they?

just trying to get the check book ready boss.. thanks for your persistance your doing a great job running the show.. :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I'll be there. The normal rate is $15 for bike and rider, $10 for additional rider. At least that's what it was the last time I was there. they don't allow Trucks, it's ATV's only. There is mud riding and creek riding. You guys are gonna love it.


----------



## Polaris425

Yes I think he has some forms on his site I'll check into it.

No, unfortunately this guy can be an arse, he isnt going to give discounts. His exact reply when I asked was, and I quote _"I'm already cheap enough as it is."_ I laughed at him. 


All Entry/Camping Fee's can be found HERE

All Rules Listed HERE

PDF Release Form HERE


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hope you guys have a blast! See you guys at the 3rd annual meet & greet.


----------



## bruteforce504

Polaris425 said:


> Thanks. All Those La. Boys & Gals better show up now & not make me regret it... :rockn: lol


 
its all them tx boys that better show up now that its closer lol. i voted for B&B.


----------



## wood butcher

there's the 27 hole if anyone is brave enought to run it


----------



## walker

tell me a about this 27 hole you talkin about...


----------



## wood butcher

about 3 to 4 ft deep very narrow and about 65 yds long . water, clay,sand and gravel . if u can touch bottom and stay there u should have no problem with it. i did it with my 350 rancher on 27's with 3 grown men on it to hold it down with no problem


----------



## badazzbrute

I will be there for sure. Can't wait to meet everyone. Will be there on Saturday as early as I can, I will most likely leave home around 6am which should have me there around 9am.


----------



## bruterider27

The 27 hole is deep and fun to sit around at and watch people try it


----------



## mississippimud3

27 hole is very challenging. The last time I did it I wasn't touching bottom at all. It was right around 5 foot deep when I did it last. I'll be there with several bikes. Polaris425 is right though guy who owns it is real arse. He will not deal with goofing off in parking area. He will throw you out Ive seen it several times. Just throwing a heads up for everyone. I've riden this park many many times so if you have questions I can probably answer them.


----------



## linkage

thinking some south florida group will be loading up the toyhaulers and try and make this... have a few people on here we would like to meet in person:rockn: will be interesting but I am sure worth the 12 hr drive.


----------



## lilbigtonka

you go linkage you know im right behind ya all the way


----------



## aandryiii

Well we will be there... Is there an award for first ones thrown out??


----------



## lilbigtonka

idk andryii lol but i know if i go i will have fun regardless but i really really doubt i will make it 12 hr drive and i own a brute so that is like a rare chance of driving that far and making a full weekend of riding without breaking lol


----------



## Polaris425

Pack it up and come on!! The more we have that want to get in on the competition and prize give-away, the better!!!


----------



## walker

lilbigtonka said:


> idk andryii lol but i know if i go i will have fun regardless but i really really doubt i will make it 12 hr drive and i own a brute so that is like a rare chance of driving that far and making a full weekend of riding without breaking lol


i'm sure there will be plenty of spare parts


----------



## lilbigtonka

yeah but what i need you cant help me with i need a primary puller lol jk all in good humor speaking of which we need to keep that thread at the top so he can see it and maybe you get it back


----------



## tacoma_2002

aandryiii said:


> Well we will be there... Is there an award for first ones thrown out??


I'll probably be in the running with you guys if so :rockn:.

Whats their policy on brew? I'd hate to have to leave my cooler at home...it likes to ride too...:bigok:


----------



## badazzbrute

From what I have seen in the vids from last year, I think brew is allowed. I hope so anyway. I can't ride straight without my beer. LOL


----------



## wood butcher

drink all u want as long as its in a CAN.


----------



## Polaris425

Yep, just can't have any glass.


----------



## walker

wood butcher said:


> drink all u want as long as its in a CAN.


hey timmy what we goin to do about our koolaid ?????? :rockn:


----------



## walker

lilbigtonka said:


> yeah but what i need you cant help me with i need a primary puller lol jk all in good humor speaking of which we need to keep that thread at the top so he can see it and maybe you get it back


 
this means war !!!!! :nutkick: just kidding i will have all my tools so don't you worry my lil florida buddy . and some dang spare parts that i can't even use ....


----------



## policebrute750

im not 100% sure, but as of now we will be there. it may be sat morning. Do they have plenty of camping spots for my motor coach?


----------



## walker

policebrute750 said:


> im not 100% sure, but as of now we will be there. it may be sat morning. Do they have plenty of camping spots for my motor coach?


i'm stayin with you ...bwhaha. you camp my style..lol


----------



## Polaris425

policebrute750 said:


> im not 100% sure, but as of now we will be there. it may be sat morning. Do they have plenty of camping spots for my motor coach?


They should.


----------



## bruterider27

I think you can get one reserved for hook ups I think not sure


----------



## Polaris425

yeah If you want hook ups it would be a really good idea to call and reserve one. If you just plan on using a generator then you should be fine just showing up. Still might not hurt to call though.


----------



## wood butcher

walker said:


> hey timmy what we goin to do about our koolaid ?????? :rockn:


 gatorade in plastic bottle and keep the goody bottle at the camp site in ice chest


----------



## policebrute750

Thnx for the imput. ill prob just show up and run gen if i have to. it only burns 1/4 gal an hour and its diesel so its not loud at all. i hate to reserve a spot and something come up and not be able to make it.


----------



## walker

wood butcher said:


> gatorade in plastic bottle and keep the goody bottle at the camp site in ice chest


 
i'll brring the goodie bottles you bring the gatorade.........


----------



## DaveMK1

Hey guys, as of right now we are going. leave here about 6 am and get up there about 9 ish. Any hotels close bye?


----------



## Polaris425

Hotels? I'm not sure... I dont think so. Georgetown, Ms. if you want to google.


----------



## DaveMK1

great thanks. Just depends on if i can get the time off while we are in dry dock.


----------



## wood butcher

walker said:


> i'll brring the goodie bottles you bring the gatorade.........


 i will have plenty gatorades :rockn:


----------



## badazzbrute

Goodie bottles, now I'm interrested... :saevilw:


----------



## walker

malibu rum !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wood butcher

u givin out the koolaid secret . man, u ,me and dale killed a bottle in like 4 drinks. im thinkin of bring 2 bottles my self


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I stayed away from the kool-aid last time....just played with the purple and gold cans....

I THINK MASHER DRANK MOST OF OUR PURPLE AND GOLD CANS THOUGH...LOL HE WAS SUCKING EM DOWN PRETTY FAST WHENEVER HE COULD WITHOUT THE KIDS...LMAO


----------



## badazzbrute

wow, and people who ride with me think that I suck them down pretty fast. I think Masher and I are going to get along just fine. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Then wait till you meet RDWD.... Lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Rdwd did some damage to some beer cans himself!! Even after rolling my BRUTE upside down, he bailed off and never let the beer hit the mud lol


----------



## RDWD

Yep we will get along just fine.


----------



## walker

yea tim def goin to bring more than 1 bottle lol


----------



## DaveMK1

:rockn:
Just got word that my ship will let me off during dry dock to go to the ride!!!!
It will be my wife and I and another married couple who both have 4 wheelers. There not members yet so i hope that wont be a problem


----------



## walker

not at all ..


----------



## Polaris425

WWOOOOOO!!!! :rockn: The more the merrier.. maybe we can make members out of them :bigok:


----------



## walker

or maybe none members depending on how rdwd acts lmao


----------



## RDWD

I'm gonna act a fool up in here up in here. AAARRTYY:


----------



## walker

RDWD said:


> I'm gonna act a fool up in here up in here. AAARRTYY:


 
good deal... you bringing your wife????


----------



## bruterider27

I'm heading to copiah this Sunday to test my mimb snorkels out ill let yall know how it is


----------



## walker

been wondering if that part of the world has been getting any rain


----------



## bruterider27

Just about every day


----------



## walker

sweeeeeeeet


----------



## bruterider27

I hope so ill find out Sunday haha


----------



## monsterbrute750

Yall just remember to drink one on the trail for all us Texas boys who can't make it this time...We may not be with ya there but dang it....the wheels will be spinnin' and the beavers will be grinnin' here in Texas...MIMB style !!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Only 1 more month!!! Man... I need to get on the ball.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Tell me about it! lol!

Just ordered my jet kit!


----------



## RDWD

good deal... you bringing your wife???? 
negative ghost rider. No beer police for me.


----------



## bruterider27

I went to copiah this past week it was a blast went threw a pond with no snorkels bad idea but I made it and a lot if the holes along the 27 hole are fixed somewhat but there still are some bad ones but it was a good ride


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks for the report!


----------



## bruterider27

Anytime and I might head down there again this weekend or the next ill keep yall posted cause I didn't cover half the trails cause my buddys brute took a good drink haha


----------



## walker

RDWD said:


> good deal... you bringing your wife????
> negative ghost rider. No beer police for me.


bwhahahahaha i'm rollin solo again this year also....


----------



## filthyredneck

walker said:


> bwhahahahaha i'm rollin solo again this year also....


I'm gonna try to come out there with you, my company lost their contract and a new one's coming in and I'm hiring in with them so just gotta play it by ear... and I'm no replacement for your wife, nor do I wanna be lol. So dont get no ideas


----------



## walker

filthyredneck08brute said:


> I'm gonna try to come out there with you, my company lost their contract and a new one's coming in and I'm hiring in with them so just gotta play it by ear... and I'm no replacement for your wife, nor do I wanna be lol. So dont get no ideas


 
dont worry justin you dont enough meat on your bones for me .. you scronny a$$.. bwhahahahahahhhahahahaa


----------



## jctgumby

I will be goin solo as well this year...Not gonna have my camera operator with me this time


----------



## badazzbrute

jctgumby said:


> I will be goin solo as well this year...Not gonna have my camera operator with me this time


 
Don't worry gumby, I am bringing my camera operator... Hope she does a better job than at highlifter. lol...


----------



## filthyredneck

walker said:


> dont worry justin you dont enough meat on your bones for me .. you scronny a$$.. bwhahahahahahhhahahahaa


Thats a good thing... at least for me


----------



## Polaris425

I'll probably be operating a camera mostly this year as well... being that the scrambler isnt anywhere near close to what i wanted it to be by the ride.


----------



## walker

Polaris425 said:


> I'll probably be operating a camera mostly this year as well... being that the scrambler isnt anywhere near close to what i wanted it to be by the ride.


 you can ride on the back of mine


----------



## Polaris425

lol ooooook......... im not substituting for your wife either....


----------



## jctgumby

I just went and picked up my new camera...Waterproof digital 1080p HD video recorder...Ready to try it out


----------



## tacoma_2002

I hope its better than MetalMans "waterproof" phone!


----------



## jctgumby

I had it at home for less than an hour last night and threw it into the neighbor's swimming pool...I figured if it was gonna work I might as well test it out...Turned out great, it records up to 1080p HD video in up to 10 ft of water...I should be able to get some good vids at the ride...Look out 27 hole MIMB is coming!!!


----------



## robisra

I just got permission from the boss! I'm going!! Bring her and my son too. 7 hrs from atlanta. Booked a room in Hazlehurst. But I'm trying to use the trip as an excuse to buy an RV. Always working the angles.


----------



## Polaris425

haha.... nice


----------



## walker

getting a little closer to that time guys


----------



## wood butcher

cant wait its gonna be a blast


----------



## walker

yes sir it is .......


----------



## RDWD

Yep gonna do some work on the ole wheeler next weekend.


----------



## wood butcher

yea me too , mine is still tore down form finding the cloged carb vent line ,


----------



## RDWD

Well it's always something huh?


----------



## walker

rd just make sure i don't have to do a brake job on yours right of the trailer like last year ..please.. lmao


----------



## jctgumby

I can't wait...Counting the days


----------



## Polaris425

walker said:


> rd just make sure i don't have to do a brake job on yours right of the trailer like last year ..please.. lmao


I dont think thats been fixed since last year..... :thinking: :bigok:


----------



## RDWD

Nope who needs brakes??? Where should I go to order those new pads by the way?


----------



## Josh

Might try to make the trip.. Pretty good drive though


----------



## jctgumby

EBC makes some really good front pads and not bad on the price either


----------



## RDWD

Cool, Im gonna check that out now.


----------



## Big D

jctgumby said:


> I had it at home for less than an hour last night and threw it into the neighbor's swimming pool...I figured if it was gonna work I might as well test it out...Turned out great, it records up to 1080p HD video in up to 10 ft of water...I should be able to get some good vids at the ride...Look out 27 hole MIMB is coming!!!


Hey is that the Kodak Playsport? I have that one. It takes great video but crap the files are big ... 16MB for a few minutes. I also found the zoom is a wee bit grainy, but you wanna be close to the action anyway...right?

Have fun guys...wish I could be there. Looking forward to the pictures and videos.


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> Hey is that the Kodak Playsport? I have that one. It takes great video but crap the files are big ... 16MB for a few minutes. I also found the zoom is a wee bit grainy, but you wanna be close to the action anyway...right?
> 
> Have fun guys...wish I could be there. Looking forward to the pictures and videos.


 
get your passport and fly down here .


----------



## RDWD

Come on guys I know more than four folks are gettin excited about the trip. Chime on in fellas.


----------



## 08beast

Anyone know if the tent camping and camper hookups are near each other or are they on opposite ends


----------



## 08beast

RDWD said:


> Come on guys I know more than four folks are gettin excited about the trip. Chime on in fellas.


 
excited doesn't even begin to describe it man. i'll be almost there in 3 weeks to the day. so excite to ride and meet you guys that got me started on the mods and things that i'm getting there early. :rockn:


----------



## RDWD

Thats right we got one taker, I look forward to meeting you as well. I hope you like to ride deep and party hard. :rockn:


----------



## wood butcher

08beast said:


> Anyone know if the tent camping and camper hookups are near each other or are they on opposite ends


 u can put a tent any where in the camp ground


----------



## badazzbrute

I am excited also... Can't wait... I love to ride and party, and this seems like a hell of a good time... I wanted to come that Friday, but can't make it untill Saturday... Sucks, but what can I do... Put in my MSD controller tonight and had to test it in the yard a bit... WOW, this thing is amazing even with using one of the tunes that is already in there. Maybe by the labor day ride, I will have a custom tune written... Can't wait to meet everyone, drink with the fellow drinkers, and party down... :rockn:


----------



## walker

well yes i'm marking off days on my calender . i will have a few cold 1's for my pep's and ready to meet some more folks to .. i made some good friends from last years ride and ready to make more.. and jon i will have a cold coca cola classic for you broski.. i am about to download a new tune on my pc 111 in the next few days


----------



## jctgumby

Big D said:


> Hey is that the Kodak Playsport? I have that one. It takes great video but crap the files are big ... 16MB for a few minutes. I also found the zoom is a wee bit grainy, but you wanna be close to the action anyway...right?
> 
> Have fun guys...wish I could be there. Looking forward to the pictures and videos.


 
Yeah D it is the PlaySport...I like it so far but yes it helps to be as close to the action as possible...We gonna find out how it does Sat., I have another race coming up and then I will have it at the M&G in 3 weeks


----------



## Polaris425

walker said:


> well yes i'm marking off days on my calender . i will have a few cold 1's for my pep's and ready to meet some more folks to .. i made some good friends from last years ride and ready to make more.. and jon i will have a cold coca cola classic for you broski.. i am about to download a new tune on my pc 111 in the next few days


Word.


----------



## 08beast

The reason i was wondering about the tent/camper placement is i don't want to be stuck on the other side as everyone.. Also i have the ability to bring my dads 30 ft camper so if i could get a couple people to guarantee to split some cost i would be up to bringing it down... So do i any takers???


----------



## Polaris425

Im down if it has a/c. ha! That is if walker doesn't bring his. I'm going to try to rope us off an area but, they owner is anal about everything so, not sure how he'll feel about it but, he might just have to get over it.


----------



## RDWD

08beast you will be headed right through P425 and mines hometown on your way. When are you planning on going through Tuscaloosa?


----------



## walker

if i was you jon i would stay with 08beast his is an actual travel trailer .. mine is just an enclosed trailer with an a/c unit and generator


----------



## Polaris425

hell long as it's a/c i dont care what it is.


----------



## 08beast

I'm not real sure bout the time but i know it will be thursday evening. the trip directions say right at 12 hrs. unless i was to park in front of a future friends house.. :bigok:. As for the AC it worked last time i was in it. lol. I'll only be able to put the atv in the bed with the generator as well then i'll be completelly loaded. Just tring to decide whether to bring the camper or not. if its just me i'll just bring a tent and save the extra money in fuel.


----------



## 08beast

my plans where to be there when they open friday so i could help rope off an area, thats if i dont have any machanical trouble on the way down


----------



## Polaris425

we'll be leaving early early friday morning, should take us around 4 hours.


----------



## RDWD

Yea Im gonna tent camp I don't mind the lack of AC and that's a long way to haul a travel trailer.


----------



## 08beast

Pretty sure i'll be bringing the camper just for the convience of my own shower and bed. Just have to get it inspected and make sure everything is working right.


----------



## RDWD

I'll send you a pm when I get home tomorrow. Be lookin for it brother.


----------



## bruterider27

I can't wait for the ride already got some buddys ready to go and ill be in a tent or just go home and come back I only live a hour away haha but I can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## J2!

Me and another fella from our group might be coming, just have to see when it gets a little closer.. "IF" we come I will have my toyhauler there so some of you are welcome to stay with us, a/c, shower, and restroom, it will sleep about 8 people.. I'm wanting to come just not sure about the other fella.. Gotta get him to go so we can split the cost of fuel to drag it down there and to run the generator for 3 days.... Also if we come I will have a couple gallons of apple pie drink.. If you have never had any, you will NOT be disappointed..It's GOOOOD chit !!!


----------



## poporunner50

hell yea ill be there. yall ganna see one dumbass on a popo try some holes. haha.


----------



## walker

poporunner50 said:


> hell yea ill be there. yall ganna see one dumbass on a popo try some holes. haha.


 
hell follow me ,.... bwhahahah:rockn:


----------



## bruterider27

Don't temp him he might poporunner50 is crazy haha but he tries to stay with my brute


----------



## walker

getting closer .. i'm frickin ready


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Still wishing they would cut this deployment really short!!!!!!! Man i wanna go and hang with you guys again! Had a blast last year...even with the incident and all.......lol

BTW: HAVENT SEEN MASHER ON HERE IN A WHILE...WHERE HE HIDING AT??


----------



## robisra

Does anyone know if CCC has public showers? Its looking like I wont score a camper between now and then. $1600 to rent from cruise america or elmonte for 9/3-9/7. I can buy a well used one for around $5500 locally, but when I compare that to the price of a hotel, the wife is just not on board (she wants a new one, which aint happening this year). My bike throws mud all over me, so I'll need to shower before diner. Guess I can always run through a creek! I cant wait!!


----------



## bruterider27

They have showers


----------



## walker

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Still wishing they would cut this deployment really short!!!!!!! Man i wanna go and hang with you guys again! Had a blast last year...even with the incident and all.......lol
> 
> BTW: HAVENT SEEN MASHER ON HERE IN A WHILE...WHERE HE HIDING AT??


he became a buddist monk


----------



## filthyredneck

Work finally told me I could have the 3rd-5th off next month so as long as I can afford the trip looks like I'm gonna get to go :rockn:


----------



## 08beast

*sweet*



filthyredneck08brute said:


> Work finally told me I could have the 3rd-5th off next month so as long as I can afford the trip looks like I'm gonna get to go :rockn:


 

cool deal man.. the more of you southern guys brute i see makes me think i'm going to look like i'm riding an old 50cc. :nutkick:... guess i'll have to give all she's got to keep up. :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

08beast said:


> cool deal man.. the more of you southern guys brute i see makes me think i'm going to look like i'm riding an old 50cc. :nutkick:... guess i'll have to give all she's got to keep up. :rockn:


Lmao! No man its not like that...southerners are good folk, well at least most of us. We wont leave you behind.


----------



## badazzbrute

No man gets left behind, that goes for his bike also... Winches are awesome inventions if needed... Tell you what though, if anyone still has any space available in their camper, I am willing to pay... Have myself and my wife... Please PM me... If not, I am bringing a tent... Thanks


----------



## filthyredneck

I feel ya buddy, looks like I'm gonna be in a tent as well.


----------



## meangreen360

You know something I dont know?


----------



## filthyredneck

meangreen360 said:


> You know something I dont know?


Dont think so, just hadnt planned on anything other than bringing a tent... why do you know something I dont know? Did I miss something?


----------



## meangreen360

No. Thought we were staying in walkers race trailer? Im all confused now. I really dont care were I sleep. Hell I can always put a pillow under the brute and sleep.


----------



## filthyredneck

Under the brute:thinking: never thought about that! ...I figure I'll leave the trailer up to Walker, tent will be in my toolbox just in case but I'd be more than happy to stay in the trailer...


----------



## walker

yall fools crackin me up... and 08 beast no one in my riding party ever gets left behind ...


----------



## Polaris425

08beast said:


> cool deal man.. the more of you southern guys brute i see makes me think i'm going to look like i'm riding an old 50cc. :nutkick:... guess i'll have to give all she's got to keep up. :rockn:


I sure as hell wont leave you behind, especially since your letting me have a spot in the camper! :rockn:




Also, got more stuff in for the giveaway last night :rockn:

We have stuff from Mud-Throwers, RDC, and MTI!!! So make sure you are there on saturday! That night we'll all gather around and put names in a hat.


----------



## RDWD

"and 08 beast no one in my riding party ever gets left behind ... " 

Yall obviously don't remember me having to swim half of the serpent pit after "the incident" to try and catch up with you guys Hahahaha.


----------



## 08beast

We me and p425 are the only one's that will be in my camper. it'll sleep 6-8 ppl so if a couple ppl want to make claims thats fine or we can play it by ear when we get down there. 

the way this camper breaks the sleeping down is 2 single bunks, the table makes a bed for up to 2 and the couch does the same then there's the queen "master". techniquely theres room for 3 couples if me and P425 sleep in the bunks. 

only two rules for the camper tho..

1. clean up your on mess
2. the camper doesn't need to be rocking.. :bigok: or i'll be :nutkick:

:rockn:

now it just needs to hurry up and get here


----------



## Polaris425

I got one more dude coming w/ us that will probably take a spot in there.


----------



## Polaris425

RDWD said:


> Yall obviously don't remember me having to swim half of the serpent pit after "the incident" to try and catch up with you guys Hahahaha.


I SWEAR I thought you were still back there dude.... I fully expected to turn around and see you hanging off the back, but you were gone!


----------



## RDWD

It's all good made for some funny yet hazy memories.


----------



## 08beast

Polaris425 said:


> I got one more dude coming w/ us that will probably take a spot in there.


 
hmm, does that mean ya'll want the "master suite"....:dot: 

:haha::kidding:


----------



## walker

08beast said:


> hmm, does that mean ya'll want the "master suite"....:dot:
> 
> :haha::kidding:


bwhahahha thats funny i don't care who you are


----------



## RDWD

^^^^ and that's why Im bringing a tent. hahahaha


----------



## meangreen360

All man my stomach is hurting! That is funny right there!!! Perfect timing


----------



## Polaris425

Haha..... :nutkick: 

Gross. Lol 

That's a big H311 No!


----------



## badazzbrute

08 beast, the wife and I will take floor space if we have to... We are def bringing sleeping bags and our own pillows etc... Next purchase on my list is a camper... LOL


----------



## 08beast

badazzbrute said:


> 08 beast, the wife and I will take floor space if we have to... We are def bringing sleeping bags and our own pillows etc... Next purchase on my list is a camper... LOL


 
That's no problem i'd say ya'll can have the main bed cause it has the only divider. so leaves 1 other place to sleep at this point. 

The camper i bring is also for sale if anyone would be interested..


----------



## tenesseemudder

can anyone come to this meet and greet? this is on the same weekend as the white knuckle event at brimestone.


----------



## poporunner50

Haha this is freakin hilarious. I can't wait. I'm Hanna show up bruterider27 on a lil 160. Then break out the popo.


----------



## RDWD

Everyone is welcome.


----------



## robisra

08beast, pm me a pic or two of your camper. I'm looking for one. Perferably a smaller class C, or a toy hauler trailer.

Taking my brute to Doles this weekend, and scared to death I'll break the darn thing. If I do, I'll only have two weeks to fix it before laborday...

Just ordered some MIMB tshirts. Gotta represent! I'm getting stoked.


----------



## walker

tenesseemudder said:


> can anyone come to this meet and greet? this is on the same weekend as the white knuckle event at brimestone.


 
yes anyone is welcome .. come on down should be a blast . should be some characters and no shortage of luaghs .. i hope masher shows up ....


----------



## Polaris425

Hope so too... have you talked to him?


----------



## 08beast

For those that are from down that way. is there anything i need to bring that i'm not use to. like a bat for mosquitos, etc


----------



## Polaris425

08beast said:


> For those that are from down that way. is there anything i need to bring that i'm not use to. like a bat for mosquitos, etc


BBWWWAAAAAHAHAHAHAAHAHHA :haha:


Seriously some bug spray wouldnt hurt especially if you plan on walking around in shorts at night. I'll have some if you forget.


----------



## walker

Polaris425 said:


> Hope so too... have you talked to him?


i'm goin to try and get his number from dale . i found that the best thing ever for bugs is a thermocell....


----------



## RDWD

I've got his number I'll shoot him a text and see what he says. I don't know if he will have service in that mexican ***** house though?


----------



## walker

RDWD said:


> I've got his number I'll shoot him a text and see what he says. I don't know if he will have service in that mexican ***** house though?


 
i had a signal in there the other day .. bwhahahah .. call that sorry som beach ...


----------



## RDWD

No Mash dog this year, he said he has a baseball tournament that weekend. He is just afraid if you ask me lol.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

bounce dryer sheets works good for nats.


----------



## Polaris425

RDWD said:


> No Mash dog this year


Suck


----------



## RDWD

Looking at the weather and it looks like that tropical storm that is nailing LA will drop some rain on CCC.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah dad said they were getting a lot in vicksburg so.. its moving across the state.


----------



## walker

RD what has that soryy sucker been up too . is he to good for mimb now or what


----------



## RDWD

Ahh he is doing some kind of new business venture he said. I tried to tell him that human trafficking could get him in a lot of trouble but he wouldn't listen haha. No seriously he said he has been real busy.


----------



## badazzbrute

08beast said:


> That's no problem i'd say ya'll can have the main bed cause it has the only divider. so leaves 1 other place to sleep at this point.
> 
> The camper i bring is also for sale if anyone would be interested..


 
Cool man, call us there.... still bringing tent and stuff just in case though... Thanks a lot...


----------



## walker

that sounds like something he woul;d do rd .. he is always into something trying to make money.. getting closer and i have butt load to do to get ready


----------



## tenesseemudder

might come hang out instead of going to the white knuckle event. never been there how would we get there? Also i got three children what about them can they ride too, one has his own bike but the other rides with his mama.


----------



## walker

we had kids at last years event


----------



## tenesseemudder

cool i live in kodak tn how do i get there?


----------



## RDWD

Look up georgetown ms for directions.


----------



## walker

here you go you volunteer loving son of a gun.. here is some direction

http://mapq.st/h/3-sRkNOuSV


----------



## Polaris425

Man this is gonna be awesome I cant wait. Especially for the giveaway saturday night. Got stuff from Mud-Throwers, RDC, and MTI!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

Polaris425 said:


> Man this is gonna be awesome I cant wait. Especially for the giveaway saturday night. Got stuff from Mud-Throwers, RDC, and MTI!!!!!!! :rockn:


Yeah I'm interested in that too


----------



## 08beast

tenesseemudder said:


> cool i live in kodak tn how do i get there?


 
you follow me down. :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I'm hating on all of you right now!! I wanna go bad, and i know there is no way in h3ll i can make it!!!! Daaaamn it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RDWD

We will be thinking of you buddy. Just think how much fun it's gonna be next year with that new ride of yours.


----------



## triston

:rockn: meet and greet will be awesome


----------



## walker

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> I'm hating on all of you right now!! I wanna go bad, and i know there is no way in h3ll i can make it!!!! Daaaamn it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


forgot to tell you buddy you may not be there but your canned ham will be .. i got permission to take it ... :nutkick:


----------



## Metal Man

^^^Thats what i'm talken bout!! Break it in right for him :saevilw:


----------



## walker

Metal Man said:


> ^^^Thats what i'm talken bout!! Break it in right for him :saevilw:


 
dang skippy .. where you been hiding at ? and you goin to make an appearance


----------



## Metal Man

I'll be there


----------



## 08beast

2 weeks from right now i'll either be parked outside CCC's gates or hanging in P425 and RWDW's hood... can't wait anymore. this is as bad as christmas for a kid.


----------



## poporunner50

bruterider27 said:


> Don't temp him he might poporunner50 is crazy haha but he tries to stay with my brute


 
bs b#### my suzuki stayed with u. i went just as deep with about 600 fewer cc's!!


----------



## bigblackbrute

it sucks that ima be at work. hate that ima miss the ride.


----------



## Polaris425

walker said:


> forgot to tell you buddy you may not be there but your canned ham will be .. i got permission to take it ... :nutkick:


good if the scrammy sells I'll have something to ride :rockn: :bigok:

Someone is suppose to come see it on the first... :thinking:


----------



## Metal Man

Put'em off a week Jon. That way you know you'll have a ride for the m&g.


----------



## walker

i told him he could ride on the back of mine and video .. bwhahahaha


----------



## Polaris425

haha... I'll definately video if you want.


----------



## walker

its goin to be a blast .. does anyone know if they been getting any rain in that part of the world


----------



## bruterider27

We did earlyare in the week


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah talked to my dad in vicksburg & he said they were getting plenty!


----------



## walker

sweet ..


----------



## badazzbrute

It's not getting here fast enough... Can anyone here affect time any? If so, pm me, we gotta talk...LOL...


----------



## Metal Man

Is this place a big creek ride or do they have mud pits as well?


----------



## walker

kinda wanting to know that myself heard it was a pretty good park .


----------



## filthyredneck

Pits or Creeks...I'm down for either one, ole blue swims real good and aint too shabby in the holes either.


----------



## walker

ha when your not watching or helping me !!! bwhahahaha


----------



## filthyredneck

^ I enjoy both of those as well


----------



## Metal Man

I hope it has some mud as well. I want to get some good vids of you guys on the big toys tearing it up.

Maybe the group can stay together a little better this year. I know its hard when you got 30+ riders to do though.


----------



## rmax

talked to my son an his wife about about this park, she talked like they would not go back as there are to many rocks according to his wife (she just got new rims for her rinny)that would mess up her rims, i told her to look at my sh-t, does it look like i would be afraid of a few scratches, any way hope to see you all there

i went there once back inn 03 or 04 when it was a biker blow out, an never got off the open area, was not much of a turn out,an think it did not repeat the next year, did look like it might be good for atvs


----------



## filthyredneck

Used to do rocks in the jeep before it was sold... never delt with them on the brute, should make things interesting


----------



## walker

Metal Man said:


> I hope it has some mud as well. I want to get some good vids of you guys on the big toys tearing it up.
> 
> Maybe the group can stay together a little better this year. I know its hard when you got 30+ riders to do though.


i hope so too .. we kinda all just went our own way ..


----------



## Polaris425

The creek does have some places where there are pebbles in the sand, and some that are pretty much all pebble no sand.

The creek is fun to ride and if it hasn't changed there's a pretty decent hole towards the end to cool off in.

There are also some nasty holes in the woods, along the trails. No man made pits like rock had but there will be holes. You should be able to youtube a bunch of videos, duke boys have some I believe.


----------



## 08beast

walker said:


> i hope so too .. we kinda all just went our own way ..


one way to keep everyone together. everyone carry a cooler and only a few have the "drinks" that way no one know who has the brew and who don't. The brew guy never gets left behind :bigok:


----------



## triston

i will be there!!!! because aandryiii is


----------



## meangreen360

Will know more after monday if I will be attending. If I get my new job will have to miss it. If I dont get it,its off to ol miss.


----------



## Polaris425

If anyone wants to see just go to youtube and search copiah creek...


----------



## walker

hole 27 looks pretty interesting


----------



## Polaris425

That's what I hear walker!


----------



## walker

might have a few folks get after it


----------



## jctgumby

I plan on tryin it!!!


----------



## meangreen360

Looked at it last night. Nice little ol hole!


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## filthyredneck

^I'll be trying this one if I can find it :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

well at least she was cute.


----------



## RDWD

This is a good video of the creek, looks like lots of fun to me.


----------



## filthyredneck

:haha: that guy on the kneeboard was me before I got my brute...doing anything to get attention. ...still do that with my little brother though when it rains enough out here to fill the ditches.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hey filthy, i guess i just noticed that front bumper on your brute....that is really nice!! I like the new sig pic. Nice brute!! 

Walker...good luck with that 27 hole. Make me proud!! Lol


----------



## filthyredneck

Thanx Driller...bumper is made by Moose, got a matching one on rear. Glad someone noticed the new sig pic... just took it today. ...You know Walker isnt the only one gonna be tryin that 27 hole....:rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Walker probably wont even try it anyways....unless he gets on that koolaid with tim....then theres no telling!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

RDWD said:


> YouTube- Mud ratz at copiah creek kneeboarding
> 
> This is a good video of the creek, looks like lots of fun to me.


they were doin that the last time i was down there... we should find an old intertube or something haha..


----------



## filthyredneck

^yall can try to sling my skinny butt off of it lmao! ...I'm more than willing to be the first rider and I dont even have to have liquid courage


----------



## walker

filthyredneck08brute said:


> ^I'll be trying this one if I can find it :rockn:


yep this hole has our name all over it


----------



## walker

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Walker probably wont even try it anyways....unless he gets on that koolaid with tim....then theres no telling!!!!!


 
you must not have watch the video's of us at river run a few weeks ago .. i had my son with me so i was stone cold sober... so how about those apples dale... :nutkick:


----------



## 08beast

If anyone see's this guy driving around like he's lost chase him down its ME. lol
this is what you'll be in P425, hope the looks aren't too bad for you high rollers.



also another ?, after a hard day riding i started getting a bit of "tink" coming from the motor. Can somesay that it's probably the valves chattering and not one of the cylinders?


----------



## walker

tink ? which side could you tell .. did you slip the belt any . could have even something hitting on your brute .. just some things i could thing off


----------



## badazzbrute

08beast said:


> If anyone see's this guy driving around like he's lost chase him down its ME. lol
> this is what you'll be in P425, hope the looks aren't too bad for you high rollers.
> 
> 
> 
> also another ?, after a hard day riding i started getting a bit of "tink" coming from the motor. Can somesay that it's probably the valves chattering and not one of the cylinders?


Shoot man, that thing looks awesome... I obviously don't even have one, so technically it does look a lot better than mine...


----------



## walker

badazzbrute said:


> Shoot man, that thing looks awesome... I obviously don't even have one, so technically it does look a lot better than mine...


 
x2 lol


----------



## Polaris425

Hey long as its something other than a tent I aint complaining one bit!!!! High roller?? I'm rolling a 2000 scrambler!!! Haha!! My high roller days went out when the brute sold


----------



## 08beast

walker said:


> tink ? which side could you tell .. did you slip the belt any . could have even something hitting on your brute .. just some things i could thing off


 
Slipped the belt once very little. once in a bind i put it in low. and sitting on it i can really hear it from the left side. when i'm idoling and give a little throttle and let off i hear the "tink" or metal rattling from within the motor area. this all sitting on dry land also


----------



## walker

might want to take your cvt cover off and just check ...


----------



## Polaris425

10 days and counting.


----------



## walker

dang i need to get work ...


----------



## filthyredneck

^Wont do ya any good to try to get to work bro... your just gonna daydream about all the stuff thats gonna go on next weekend :rockn:


----------



## 08beast

Thanks walker, on a good note fellas the AC was working like a charm while we were cleaning the camper up for us. :rockn:

now i just have to fix the cover on the roof for the refrig. and the camper will be ready.
just the brute to figure out now. only 9 days for me . lol. 

P425- is there a list of things that still need to be gotten for the saturday cookout. if there is let me know and i'll grab a few of them if i can.


----------



## Polaris425

Well I'm not sure if it's going down on a mass scale now like we thought about at first. I havnt really heard anyone confirm bringing a grill.


----------



## RDWD

Don't they have concessions at CCC?


----------



## Polaris425

no just showers/toilets


----------



## Polaris425

I just looked up prices its going to be about $65 for the weekend each.

$15 ride and $10 to camp each day

Friday & Friday night -------- $25
Saturday & Saturday night -- $25
Ride on Sunday ------------- $15
_____________________________
Total ----------------------- $65


----------



## 08beast

Polaris425 said:


> Well I'm not sure if it's going down on a mass scale now like we thought about at first. I havnt really heard anyone confirm bringing a grill.


Well bud i can bring a grill if you want. now everyone else pitch in and lets make it happen.:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Well we can always make it a BYOM - Bring Your Own Meat grillin party.


----------



## RDWD

Yea that's my vote, I've got a kettle type grill if we have room I can throw in the truck.


----------



## 08beast

Polaris425 said:


> I just looked up prices its going to be about $65 for the weekend each.
> 
> $15 ride and $10 to camp each day
> 
> Friday & Friday night -------- $25
> Saturday & Saturday night -- $25
> Ride on Sunday ------------- $15
> _____________________________
> Total ----------------------- $65


 
$400 in fuel, $65 to camp and ride, watching everyone break stuff....priceless


----------



## mississippimud3

Here's a video I made last time from our trip at Copiah. There some good holes out there. 27 hole is on this video with my buddy going through it on his 840 brute


----------



## triston

:thinking:how much does it caust to get in???


----------



## RDWD

Look up about two post. :rockn:


----------



## walker

new tune on pc111 downloading tonite


----------



## gpinjason

Man I wish I could go to this... Sounds like it will be a blast!!!


----------



## walker

there is room for 1 more in my truck as of right now .. and plenty of room in the trailer


----------



## badazzbrute

Polaris425 said:


> Well I'm not sure if it's going down on a mass scale now like we thought about at first. I havnt really heard anyone confirm bringing a grill.


P425, I can bring a gas grill... I must have missed where it was said that someone needed to bring one, I would have jumped in earlier... It's pretty large, so plenty of room to cook lots...


----------



## Polaris425

Sounds good. Bring it if ya want to. Not gonna hurt to have several, we'll line them all up saturday night and throw down.


----------



## filthyredneck

Walker, Meangreen360.... these holes are gonna get owned by the 3 of us... just the kind of stuff I was hoping to see there


----------



## Polaris425

oh yeah, 9 days.................... :rockn:

:rev1:


----------



## gpinjason

walker said:


> there is room for 1 more in my truck as of right now .. and plenty of room in the trailer


Man I would love to hit you up on that spot! But seriously I just CAN'T go... LOL.. We're expecting our son to be born pretty much any day now, so I'll be tied up.. Plus, my bike would look tiny on that trailer with the other 3.... :nutkick:


----------



## filthyredneck

gpinjason said:


> Man I would love to hit you up on that spot! But seriously I just CAN'T go... LOL.. We're expecting our son to be born pretty much any day now, so I'll be tied up.. Plus, my bike would look tiny on that trailer with the other 3.... :nutkick:


I havnt told you yet... congrats on the kid.
You wouldnt have to worry about your bike lookin tiny lol, the trailer is enclosed


----------



## Polaris425

gpinjason said:


> Plus, my bike would look tiny on that trailer with the other 3.... :nutkick:


how do you think I feel bringing the scrammy this year... :greddy2:


----------



## filthyredneck

Hey Jon your gonna ride right beside the big bikes huh? ...you can be the leader


----------



## gpinjason

filthyredneck08brute said:


> I havnt told you yet... congrats on the kid.
> You wouldnt have to worry about your bike lookin tiny lol, the trailer is enclosed


Thanks bro! We're excited! 

Maybe next year I can make it! 

Just curious, if Walker lives in Tyler, is he driving down here to pick yall up, or are yall driving up there? That's quite a bit out of the way...


----------



## Polaris425

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Hey Jon your gonna ride right beside the big bikes huh? ...you can be the leader


IF the little bugger doesnt hold up I might be leading from the rear rack of walkers brute! 

Still hoping someone shows w/ a SxS w/ an empty passenger seat. lol just incase.


----------



## filthyredneck

too bad I got rid of my 660 Rhino... wouldve brought it along for the trip too and you couldve driven it


----------



## Polaris425

it'll be alright. I got some work to do though I need to get on the ball big time. Saturday morning I'm gonna attack it.


----------



## filthyredneck

I think we all have something that needs to be done, I gotta change a cv boot and new oil & filter and tinker with a few other things.... trying to make sure she's 100% and can back up all the trash I talked on the other thread lol


----------



## Polaris425

yeah boots are what i need too... i gotta grind the strut down some too or else they wont last 5 minutes.


----------



## Metal Man

I just spent the better part of this morning changing and cleaning the front diff fluid in mine. Been riding in the creek a lot here lately and had a good bit of water in it.


----------



## Metal Man

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Walker, Meangreen360.... these holes are gonna get owned by the 3 of us... just the kind of stuff I was hoping to see there


Don't forget about Steve. He'll be there representing MIMB as well :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

1114 Peachtree Road, Georgetown, Mississippi 39078

Just incase anyone wants to plug it into their GPS


----------



## meangreen360

Phree is packing a 7 incher his self. Sure there will be lots of other big bikes there seeing its labor day weekend. Cant wait its gonna be a blast!


----------



## badazzbrute

LOL.... Who needs a big lift when you got a winch... LMAO... No really, some time next year, I am gonna get either a 6" catvos or a 7" highlifter... As for now, the big bikes aren't gonna be the only thing tearing it up... LOL... STAND BY WITH THE WINCHES... LMAO


----------



## triston

:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

8 days and counting


----------



## RDWD

I just looked through some of the pics from last years, man I can't wait.


----------



## Polaris425

me either. gonna be a freaking blast!


----------



## 1bigforeman

Have to work out something with work, but if I can pull a day or two off, then I'll be there. I worked yesterday on my day off so now he owes me....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED IF YOU CAN MAKE IT. LAST YEAR WAS A BLAST, AND SOUNDS LIKE THIS YEAR ALOT MORE PEOPLE WILL BE THERE! 

WISH I COULD MAKE IT!!:cussing: **** YOU OBAMA!!!


----------



## badazzbrute

I am pulling my big trailer to the ride... I live in West Monroe, la. So, if anyone close to me, or on the way wants to load up on my trailer and ride with me, shoot me a pm... No gas money or anything involved, just offering someone a carpool to the ride... My wife has taken Monday the 6th off, so we are probably going to stay and ride through that Monday...


----------



## triston

AAARRTYY::rules::worthless:


----------



## meangreen360

Ready to go! Next week is gonna go by slow!


----------



## 08beast

badazzbrute said:


> I am pulling my big trailer to the ride... I live in West Monroe, la. So, if anyone close to me, or on the way wants to load up on my trailer and ride with me, shoot me a pm... No gas money or anything involved, just offering someone a carpool to the ride... My wife has taken Monday the 6th off, so we are probably going to stay and ride through that Monday...


there website says there closed on monday... are they open cause of the holiday or does anyone know?


----------



## meangreen360

No riding after 10:00 pm! Thats sucks!!!!!


----------



## 08beast

^wonder if it's enforced


----------



## meangreen360

It says it is. They must have just put that up


----------



## filthyredneck

That does suck...I enjoy night riding, thats what I do most out at Crosby


----------



## Polaris425

Yes everything there is enforced and you will be asked to leave. The guy is extreeeeeeeeemly anal... 

Major Rules NOT to break:

DO NOT RIDE ON ROAD IN CAMP GROUND

NO RIDING AFTER 10pm or Before 8am

NO GLASS BOTTLES

NO FIGHTING

All of those will pretty much get you thrown out the first offense.... Thing is, it makes for nice camping. People know he's strict, and the jerks and jackoffs stay away. He told me anyone caught fighting will be arrested on scene no matter who what where or why. Cops are called and you are escorted off the premises. He checks coolers and if you have glass, he wont even let you in the gate. So make sure you arnt trying to hide it.


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## bruteforce504

ive had a few people go make rides at CCC and they all have said that the owner is very anal and enforces all the rules. so at around 10 shut her down and party:haha:


----------



## monsterbrute750

I agree with all of the rules,except no riding after 10 or before 8.
After 10 is when all the fun happens......before 8 is when you find all the cool stuff the people after 10 lost...........


----------



## filthyredneck

Change of plans for me.... finances among other things wont allow me to make it to the meet and greet..... gonna make a more local ride. You guys have a good time without me, make sure to post plenty of pics...


----------



## RDWD

Shoot man I hate to hear that, have fun at the local ride.


----------



## Polaris425

suck. all that smak talking you did just wasted... haha.. :bigok:


----------



## monsterbrute750

I guess Walker is next........


----------



## Polaris425

walker will get fired if he doesnt show up... :bigok: haha..


----------



## walker

well i'm fired ...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

WHAT HAPPENED GUYS?? I DIDNT MEAN TO UPSET YOU GUYS WITH ALL THAT SMACK TALK IN THE "NO HOLDS BARRED" THREAD...I WAS JUST KIDDING........MAYBE!! :lmao: LMAO

:swordfight:


----------



## triston

:usa2:uttahere:AAARRTYY:ready to ride


----------



## Polaris425

What!!! Walker!?!?! Seriously???


----------



## walker

long story short . i took vacation . well sunday the 5th . a guy's daughter is getting married and i will have to work for him . i worked that night right after last years ride and it wasnt fun at all .. so yea i am out sorry . i know i talked 5 miles of trash but i'm sorry guys hope yall understand . plus if you add it up 6 hrs and 45 minutes from my house to georgetown ,ms . that puts us there around 2 to 4 pm depending how many pee stops i had to make . then 1 to 2 hours of setting up camp bull shatting .. so thats 6 to 7 pm . then ride for 3 hours.then wake up ride for 12 hours then shut it down then 6 hours and 45 minutes back to tyler,tx .. then straight to work ... so i didnt think i was goin to have to work buit me and this other guy are the only 2 guys this customer will let work for him and we do alot of business with him .. sorry guys maybe next year or if yall want to come over here i will have a place for yall


----------



## Polaris425

Suck. But we understand. Gotta do what ya gotta do. We will miss ya for sure!


----------



## walker

yea but i think at least i think i will be able to ride saturday at river run .. i was really lookin forward to see everyone again


----------



## RDWD

Gotta pay the bills buddy I'll drink plenty for ya. See you at the next ride man.


----------



## badazzbrute

Hey walker, we will make it a point to take plenty pics of the empties and wallerd out mud holes and post them for you to see... lol... Sorry to hear you aren't going to make it... hopefully you will get to ride saturday, can't let the brute get lonely...


----------



## 08beast

dang that sucks. i was hoping to see some of the monster brutes in person. oh well maybe next year. Ya'll have a safe local ride fella's and i'll help drink enough for ya'll too. :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

mudlites complete the 27 hole


----------



## Metal Man

Steve you gonna try it in 2wd?


----------



## Polaris425

You know he will!


----------



## Polaris425

No posts since lunch?????????? LETS GET SOME EXCITEMENT IN HERE!!!!!! Less that 1 week away!!!! :rockn:


----------



## badazzbrute

I'm stoked... Did some work to the brute today to have her ready for next weekend. Did a look good and some maintenance... Gonna leave the house around 5:30 Sat morning. Gonna stop in Vicksburg to buy beer and food, then I will be there shortly after that... Gonna look for the banner...


----------



## jctgumby

I get off of the rig on Tuesday morning then it is home for one day turn around and go back to Lafayette for some business then home Froday night and leavin' out about 5:30 Sat. morning...I have been waiting for this for a year now...Last M&G was awesome and I think this one will be even better!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Wwwhoooooooooooo!!!! :rockn: only 5 days left!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

jctgumby said:


> I get off of the rig on Tuesday morning then it is home for one day turn around and go back to Lafayette for some business then home Froday night and leavin' out about 5:30 Sat. morning...I have been waiting for this for a year now...Last M&G was awesome and I think this one will be even better!!!


 YOU NEED TO GET OVER TO HOUSE OF CYCLES AND GET US SOME PICS AND PRICES FOR THOSE X-MR'S THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO BE HAVING THERE NOW!!!:bigeyes:


----------



## tacoma_2002

I'm definately looking forward to it!

Got the 300 all put back together yesterday. Just gotta take the front wheels off it and try and fix what little brake it has left...if not I'll just ride behind Jerry in order to stop


----------



## RDs Neighbor

What is everyone's tentative plans? Who all is staying over to ride Sunday. Like last year,my son has a football game Saturday morning and the absoloute earliest I can arrive is early afternoon. Last year we had to drive a little further and got there later and everyone was finished for the day and pulled out Sunday morning. While we had a good time, we really didn't get to ride with any of the forum members.

I am making plans to attend, however I am not a definite.

Take care, and safe travels to everyone.

Hope everything works out.


----------



## RDWD

This year we are gonna stay over and ride a little on Sunday so we should get to hang out more this time.


----------



## Polaris425

^ ^ yep


----------



## jctgumby

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> YOU NEED TO GET OVER TO HOUSE OF CYCLES AND GET US SOME PICS AND PRICES FOR THOSE X-MR'S THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO BE HAVING THERE NOW!!!:bigeyes:


 
I'll get over there and check 'em out Dale...

As far as my plans I am planning to get there around 8 Sat morning and I will hafta to go home that night...I am leaving my wife at home and she is very very pregnant so no overnights for me


----------



## tacoma_2002

I'm planning to arrive on Friday mid-day. Im going to hang out and maybe ride a little Friday afternoon just to "feel out" the place. I plan on spending most of Saturday at the park then returning to the hotel just for sleep then back to the park on Sunday morning for a while before I head home.

Just finished my bike up today...looking forward to Friday!


----------



## Metal Man

I'm leaving the house early Sat morning and plan to be there all day to ride. I will be leaving late Sat evening headed home .

Tacoma you better be planning on using Fred Fintstone brakes. You know that Honda ain't got no breaks on it...lol


----------



## Polaris425

I'm ready. Me RDWD & Ray are gonna head out early friday morning, most likely w/ 08Beast right behind us caravaning. Should be there shortly before lunch friday to set up camp & try to save a spot for the rest of you. Just look for the banner.


----------



## 08beast

^your probably right my friend. as long as i don't hold ya'll up that is. i'm super stoked just have to change all the fluids in her.


----------



## Polaris425

Does your camper have a fold out awning? If not we're gonna bring a 10x10 canopy.


----------



## aandryiii

who's bringing the grill????


----------



## bigchevy6

al, u know we should just bring the ol grill out, its been a while since we used it, too bad u got rid of the exhaust pipe comin out of it


----------



## Polaris425

Someone on the previous page said they would bring a decent sized gas grill. And we mat throw our small charcol grill in the truck if we have room.


----------



## 08beast

Polaris425 said:


> Does your camper have a fold out awning? If not we're gonna bring a 10x10 canopy.


 
it does have an awning, but we didn't clean it and is has been sitting for awhile so its really dirty so we'll try and check it out at ya'll place if i don't have time before i leave.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Just a few more days!!! I can't wait to meet up with you guys. I've learned a lot about my Brute on this forum, it wouldn't be the bike it is without all the help. Thanks guys. Oh, and drive safe, i'll see you friday


----------



## Polaris425

08beast said:


> it does have an awning, but we didn't clean it and is has been sitting for awhile so its really dirty so we'll try and check it out at ya'll place if i don't have time before i leave.


Sounds good. We can always throw the tent on the trailer and strap it down last minute.


----------



## RDWD

P425 I am already planning on bringing my canopy thingy, it doesn't take up much space at all in the truck. Gettin real close now boys I hope everyone is ready.


----------



## wood butcher

I am ready for some fun. See y'all Friday mourning


----------



## Polaris425

RDWD said:


> P425 I am already planning on bringing my canopy thingy, it doesn't take up much space at all in the truck. Gettin real close now boys I hope everyone is ready.


Ray was gonna bring his big one... but whatever.. ya'll can talk it out.


----------



## aandryiii

We'll be there saturday morning, hopefully all y'alls bikes wont be broke by that time... ja playin!


----------



## 08beast

well just finished changin all the fluids and rear seal. got the boards to level the camper. 

also called the campground and talked to a Mr. O'neal i believe and he said on the no riding after 10 wasn't going to be enforced to the minute. but as long as you were headed back to park for the night and not carring on. it came about because some ppl with straight pipes carring on at like 3am and pissed everyone off.

now on the other hand he did tell me that i would be a long trip for nothing if i had and glass with me cause he would show me the way out. :nutkick:


----------



## meangreen360

Why even have an atv park if you cant even ride after dark. Just sayin


----------



## jctgumby

Gettin' real close now...I am sitting on the rig waiting on my helicopter then headed to the house to get mine ready for the ride...I will see you guy there early Sat morning


----------



## Polaris425

meangreen360 said:


> Why even have an atv park if you cant even ride after dark. Just sayin


b/c it's a family atmosphere and people with kids/families like to sleep. And so do some of us! :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

Oh and...







3 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750

Polaris425 said:


> b/c it's a family atmosphere and people with kids/families like to sleep. And so do some of us! :bigok:


Come on Big Dog...you can sleep when you're dead !!! LOL !!!
Although I do hate it when loud bikes fire up at dawn and I'm hungover from the night b4.....:34:


----------



## poporunner50

this freakin sucks. im pissed. i cant go no more. :banghead:


----------



## triston

:rock-on::rock-on::rock-on::rock-on:

:mimb:

:goodnews:

READY FOR CCC!!!!


----------



## 08beast

Hopefully this time in 2 days i'll be eating supper in P425 and RWDW hood..... 

just one questions who's having the better menu for thurday night...


----------



## RDWD

I'll cook for you when you learn my name. Lol I'm just janking on ya buddy. We will figure something tasty for supper.


----------



## Polaris425

Whooooooooo! We're workin on the scrammy it sucks. Ready to roll though I hope soon.


----------



## badazzbrute

Polaris425 said:


> Someone on the previous page said they would bring a decent sized gas grill. And we mat throw our small charcol grill in the truck if we have room.


That was me P425, I am bringing my stainless gas grill... It is pretty good sized... Definately will have plenty of room to pack with whatever people want to put on it... Also, I will be staying with 08beast this weekend, so you will know where to find me...LOL... Everyone is more than welcome to use the grill, or whatever I may have that they need... Exception to the rule though is my wife is mine alone, no one can have, or borrow her... LMAO.. But now, I won't be there untill around 8 or 9 Saturday morning... Can't wait...


----------



## Polaris425

Scrammy is back together and ready to roll!!! Just hope our "washer" mod holds... :bigok:

Badazz that sounds good to me on the grill. 

And just don't let your ole lady get too tipsy, all I'm saying is that I'm bunking in the camper w/ ya and if someone that's not a man crawls in my bunk, I might not kick them out!! :bigok: don't want her mistaking me for you! Its happened before, twice. By the same woman. Apparently I looked that much like her hubby. Even their kid approached me & called me daddy...


----------



## walker

so your the som beach !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigchevy6

lmao, we will be showin up around 9 or 10 sat mornin as well, we have spot 14 reserved for our new hauler. is spot 14 close to where everyone will be or what? anybody been there before that would know?


----------



## 08beast

RDWD said:


> I'll cook for you when you learn my name. Lol I'm just janking on ya buddy. We will figure something tasty for supper.


 
my bad man. lol... if you would pm me your address so i can put it in the gps for in the morning that would be great boss


----------



## badazzbrute

Polaris425 said:


> Scrammy is back together and ready to roll!!! Just hope our "washer" mod holds... :bigok:
> 
> Badazz that sounds good to me on the grill.
> 
> And just don't let your ole lady get too tipsy, all I'm saying is that I'm bunking in the camper w/ ya and if someone that's not a man crawls in my bunk, I might not kick them out!! :bigok: don't want her mistaking me for you! Its happened before, twice. By the same woman. Apparently I looked that much like her hubby. Even their kid approached me & called me daddy...


LOL, she doesn't drink much anyway... And, I may have to tie her to me with a rope... LOL....


----------



## jctgumby

Gettin' close now...I am headed outside right now to start gettin the brute ready...Can't wait


----------



## Polaris425

Gonna clean everything up tonight and make final adjustments. Loading up tomorrow night.

Beast how old is your GPS? Our 'hood is only 3-4 years old so... if your GPS is dated we'll have to get you a highway address thats close to the 'hood. But it's easy to get there.


----------



## lilbigtonka

everyone have fun and be safe and most importantly next to them FOOTAGE, i can not rephase that anymore us ppl that cant make it want to see everything from the making it to breaking it.....and everything in between :woot:


----------



## robisra

So I've been hankering to buy a new camper, _just for this MIMB trip_. And as my wife says, to often, "what rob wants, rob gets". I found a toy hauler on Sunday, went into debt with the credit union on Monday, bought a new generator and brake controller for the truck on Tuesday, pick up the camper today!!! The things I do for my Brute. (and to keep the misses in AC!)

Oh, built a speaker box for it too last weekend. So here's my amex commercial...

$25k in camper, $1k in generator, $300 in brake controller, $400 in fuel, $65 to camp and ride, watching everyone break stuff (and hope its not me)....priceless

am I excited??? you betcha!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

great job on the controller!! Thats a lot better than it hanging below the dash!


----------



## robisra

Thanks. That's the integrated controller for the 2010 F150 model. My truck is an 09. It communicates with the dash and displays the gain settings there. The 09 controller has a digital display on it. I like the display in the dash, it is definitely trick. These things also work with Ford's ABS and antisway so I get these features in the trailer. Which is good, becasue this is my first experience hauling anything near this heavy. I'm hoping to make it to Georgetown without rear ending anyone! If you see a burgundy F150 with a big coachmen adrenaline behind it on I20, heading to Miss, don't stop in front of me!!


----------



## RDWD

Dang dude and I thought I was spending a lot on this trip. You definately get the high roller award. Congrats on the new setup.


----------



## IBBruin

Try to get some video of RDWD in a compromising position. I'm sure he'll offer plenty of opportunity just be sure you always have a video camera close. I'm thinking Saturday afternoon around 6 ish would be prime time. :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^:agreed: 

you guys be careful and get LOTS of vids/pics!!


----------



## RDWD

IBBruin said:


> Try to get some video of RDWD in a compromising position. I'm sure he'll offer plenty of opportunity just be sure you always have a video camera close. I'm thinking Saturday afternoon around 6 ish would be prime time. :rockn:


 
:rockn: It would be a miracle if it took that long for me to do something stupid. I'm sure I won't dissapoint you with the video.


----------



## 08beast

Polaris425 said:


> Gonna clean everything up tonight and make final adjustments. Loading up tomorrow night.
> 
> Beast how old is your GPS? Our 'hood is only 3-4 years old so... if your GPS is dated we'll have to get you a highway address thats close to the 'hood. But it's easy to get there.


The wife just bought it a couple months ago and updated the maps on it so I would hope it will get me there


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hey rdwd, just try and keep the shiny side up this year...:34:


----------



## Brute650i

I had planned on making this trip but I had more problems arise than what I had planned on fixing and can't get parts. I also have the possibility of working saturday so I'm out. Probably going to put my 29.5 up for sale here soon so I can mod my truck and maybe even my built motor and start back over with a different build combo. 

I was really looking forward to this ride but can't make it. Take plenty of pics and vids. 

Have a safe trip


----------



## Polaris425

hhaaa!!!!!!!! Great stuff. Im READY! :rockn:

Beast, we'll get ya there no problem.

Bruin, dont worry, I will be ready with the camera! I bet I'll have some good footage by friday afternoon. :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

Only one more day & then we are heading out!!! :rockn:


----------



## 08beast

p425 and RDWD looking forward to tomorrow. just finished fueling up and loading the truck.. lol.. now just have to get the cloths together and hook up and i'll be there for supper..wow that sounds bad but it's going to be worth it. 

p425- ya'll remind me and we'll look at the awning tomorrow sometime.


----------



## 08beast

Polaris425 said:


> Only one more day & then we are heading out!!! :rockn:


 
less than eight hours before i head out :haha::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## RDWD

Man I'm pumped up. One more work day then we roll out to parrrrrrty.


----------



## badazzbrute

It would be nice if I was able to meet you guys there Friday... But have to wait for the my step son's father to pick him up Friday, that won't be untill around 5, I could get on the road then, but wouldn't get there untill around 8, so no time to really do anything.... I am leaving out pretty early Saturday morning though, I should be waiting at the gate when they open for business...


----------



## IBBruin

I gave this to Andrew for the giveaway Saturday night. Don't let him *forget* to get it out of his truck.


----------



## badazzbrute

Thats a pretty nice flask there Bruin, dang...


----------



## IBBruin

Thanks, that was my 3rd ever leather tooling project. I look at it now and see all my amateur mistakes. I've improved a little since I made that. lol


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> I gave this to Andrew for the giveaway Saturday night. Don't let him *forget* to get it out of his truck.


He wont forget, I have his struts for his truck. I'll hold them hostage till he hands it over. :bigok:

I'm ready. 08Beast should be on his way to TTown. We'll get all loaded up tonight and head out in the morning for CCC. I got to get on the ball when I get home. There's still crap sitting all over my trailer. Got to finish packing up as well.


----------



## Polaris425

*Got her all cleaned up yesterday & ready to go
*



























*
Forgot to put any shine on the tires, will have to go back and do that too to finish it out! :rockn:

Also, if she brakes down, I'm bringing my backup:*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

nice back up plan!!


THAT KINDA LOOKS LIKE AN *OBAMA BACKUP PLAN......*


----------



## Polaris425

BBWAAAAAHAHAHA :bigok:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

MAN, I JUST BEEN WATCHING YOU TUBE VIDS OF LAST YEARS RIDE. I MISS MY BRUTE!! WELL, NOT SURE IF I MISS THE BRUTE, OR JUST MISS BEING ABLE TO RIDE ALTOGETHER. I THINK ITS A BIT OF BOTH!!!! :flames:


----------



## Big D

You guys have a great time! :rev1::rev1:

Stay safe. uch:

Wear your helmets....just call me Mom


----------



## IBBruin

Yes mother


----------



## tacoma_2002

I've got all my junk loaded up and ready! Can't wait!

Oh about the flask....I never saw it where you *said* you put it in my truck?

..hahah kiddin! It was the first thing to go in the truck! Lookin' forward to seeing someone snag this thing and all the other goodies we have to give away.


----------



## badazzbrute

Hey now, don't you guys go and have all the fun tomorrow... Gotta save some for when the rest of us show up on Saturday morning...Still planning on showing up around 8:30 to 9...


----------



## aandryiii

Anybody staying in rv hook-ups? We'll be at #14. What #s will y'all be at?


----------



## codyh

I'll be thereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeartay:


----------



## aandryiii

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> MAN, I JUST BEEN WATCHING YOU TUBE VIDS OF LAST YEARS RIDE. I MISS MY BRUTE!! WELL, NOT SURE IF I MISS THE BRUTE, OR JUST MISS BEING ABLE TO RIDE ALTOGETHER. I THINK ITS A BIT OF BOTH!!!! :flames:


----------



## RDWD

I hope everyone is ready cause we gonna throw down in a few more hours.


----------



## Polaris425

Yep we're loaded up and ready to roll out in the morning. I think we're generating it so we'll probably just park where we can.


----------



## gpinjason

Yall have fun!!! I'm gonna be chillin with my new future wheelin buddy! :rockn:


----------



## RDWD

Leaving now Woot woot.


----------



## drtj

Yall have fun. Wish I could go to finally meet yall.


----------



## Polaris425

Yep we're loaded up & rollin that way!


----------



## drtj

P425 did u ever get the scrammy snorkeled?


----------



## Polaris425

The CVT is snorked but not the airbox. Should be ok though its up high. Long as I don't get in anything over the seat/tank.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Y'all have fun and take alot of pics and vids. Wish I could make it out that way.


----------



## Polaris425

wish I had a way to post them on the FB group page from my berry. Anyone who's my friend on FB can link them here though if they want. Just copy the img url & use the [ img ] tags to share.


----------



## tacoma_2002

We're here! 

Just got checked into the hotel room...about to ride over and see whats up wit dem MIMB boys!


----------



## bruterider27

Wish I could make it but had stuff come up


----------



## swampthing

aaaarrrrgggghhhh!!!!!! If I could be anywhere on earth, I'd be there! Hope ya'll have fun and all goes well.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Save some for us. Should be there around noon or 1ish.


----------



## triston

We loaded up and leavin 7ish!! In the morin tomarrow


----------



## Metal Man

Loaded up and ready to head that way. Gonna be there around 8 to 9 in the morning.


----------



## jctgumby

I am loaded and strapped ready to head out...I will be there around 8 also


----------



## badazzbrute

Loaded up, bike and BBQ pit.... be there around 9ish. see everyone tomorrow....


----------



## jctgumby

I am heading that way...See everybody soon :rockn:


----------



## triston

Waitin on my dad t0 get home be there around 10ish 11ish


----------



## triston

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn::WAYV:


----------



## Polaris425

Well its about 8 and we're chillin at the camp waiting on ya'll to get here. I'm affraid they might not start checking people in till 9 but maybe she'll be up there early. We're all the way down @ the last camper spot by the wash rack. Look for the banner.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

So when we gonna see some pics???? I am going crazy waiting on some pics!!


----------



## Polaris425

We got tons of 'em!! Gumby said he'll post up his tonight when he gets home. Ill try to get all mine loaded up on tuesday.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Well, i'm 8 hrs. Ahead of u guys, so i can catch a nap and then check them out in the am (my time). Take care guys!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Anyone sink or had carnage yet


----------



## 650Brute

lilbigtonka said:


> Anyone sink or had carnage yet


Heard of one, can't remember who, Saw a post on FB.


----------



## phreebsd

tacoma sank his


----------



## Polaris425

Well not really sank. Just died in a whole & got a little milky. But a good flush & he had her back running pretty quick. Not a whole lot of carnage this year thank goodness. Nothing bad anyway. My steering stem bushing dissentagrated but I made a new one out of an old shock bushing.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Yep...just went dead on me and sucked a bit in through the exhaust...no biggie!

Definately had a BLAST and made a few good friends!

Look forward to next year already


----------



## jctgumby

I just got home and already started uploading videos...Gonna take me a little while to get them posted but they'll get here...Had a great time and can't wait to get together again


----------



## 1bigforeman

Hope you guys had fun while I was working....:hater:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

1bigforeman;116I807 said:


> Hope you guys had fun while I was working....:hater:


*x2!!! I WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR!!*


----------



## Polaris425

We're (Me, RDWD, & Ray) are headed home. Had a GREAT time & can't wait till the next ride! Badazzbrute let me ride his 2010 Brute on 30 Backs... His bike is a HOSS & it really made me want another one!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

You should get you a new ride!!! Or at least a "new-to-you" bike!!

But, you need to ride an outty!!! I will let you ride mine next year jon at the 3rd annual m&g!! I'll have her all dressed up for ya by then!!

FWIW= LOTS OF CAN AMS FOR SALE ALL OVER THE PLACE RIGHT NOW....EVERYONE TRYING TO GET ONE OF THOSE COMMANDERS.....TOO BAD THEY CANT GET THEM TILL THE MIDDLE OF NEXT YEAR WHEN THEY SHOULD BE EVERYWHERE BY THEN...


----------



## Polaris425

Ill keep that in mind. One thing that surprised me, was how easy his brute steered. Even w/ the lift and 30x9 backs. It was a lot easier than my old brute when I had the lift and 29.5's, however some of that could have been due to the flat profile of those low pressure wide 29.5x10 laws vs the aired up slim profile of the 30x9 backs. Either way my 07 never steered that easy.


----------



## Metal Man

I had a great time as well. Meet some old friends and made some new ones. I'll post up what i got when i can.


----------



## codyh

Hella of time


----------



## badazzbrute

I had a blast as well.. Looking foward to next year now...


----------



## aandryiii

I just wanted to let y'all know I went and got that hole back... twice today! And hell of a time for sure!


----------



## badazzbrute

1331520 said:


> I lightly come lightly go.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________
> The perfect item: cheap uggs and nfl jerseys and Discount Ugg and cheap nfl jerseys


 
What is this? Exact same post in another thread... Is this spam?


----------



## Polaris425

YeS it is. Can't do much about it from my blackberry. Someone will have to ban + IP for me.

Andriii, glad you went back & were able to show that hole who's boss.

CodyH, indeed it was! Was good to finaly meet all of ya'll.


----------



## codyh

Yea it was. Thanks for the goggles too!


----------



## 08beast

well i'm finally home left there at 220pm sunday and made here at 902am on monday. only had to stop twice for a little nap and twice for fuel. lol.

had a great time fellas glad i got to come down and see wat it is all bout ya'lls way. ready for next year already.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I had a great time also. Sorry some of you guys missed it. It was good to put faces to the names.


----------



## codyh

08beast said:


> well i'm finally home left there at 220pm sunday and made here at 902am on monday. only had to stop twice for a little nap and twice for fuel. lol.
> 
> had a great time fellas glad i got to come down and see wat it is all bout ya'lls way. ready for next year already.


 
You dig all them rocks out of your arm yet? haha


----------



## 650Brute

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> *x2!!! I WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR!!*



What he said. I will have vacation time next year. :rockn:
My luck, I was off the two days AFTER the MIMB ride. Won't
happen that way again.


----------



## 08beast

codyh said:


> You dig all them rocks out of your arm yet? haha


 
yep looks like a good case of road rash now lol def need to give that a shot again. can't wait to come back down that way


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Made it back today at around noon. We had a great time. Great bunch of guys and gal. Can't wait untill next year.


----------



## wood butcher

i had an awesome time and meet some really nice guys and cant wait till next year


----------



## badazzbrute

RDs Neighbor said:


> Made it back today at around noon. We had a great time. Great bunch of guys and gal. Can't wait untill next year.


 
What did you end up doing about your axle? Did you fix and ride, or ride with your son?


----------



## badazzbrute

wood butcher said:


> i had an awesome time and meet some really nice guys and cant wait till next year


 
Woodbutcher, it was a blast hanging out with you and the rest of the guys who were able to make it... 08beast, keep riding brother.. Now you have something to show everyone back home... They will think you are crazy... P425 and Metalman, got a lot of fellas waiting to see the vids, no pressure brothers, no pressure... LOL... RDWD, you're a funny, funny dude... It was a blast... I could sit here all day long and praise everyone I met this weekend, but everyone knows they rock...


----------



## triston

i hated that my bike gave up after 20 min.broke my head the rockerarm went threw the head found one on ebay for 235 but....the good news is that ill will have a 500 outty for nats next year:haha:if i get good grades im good @ that


----------



## jctgumby

badazzbrute said:


> Woodbutcher, it was a blast hanging out with you and the rest of the guys who were able to make it... 08beast, keep riding brother.. Now you have something to show everyone back home... They will think you are crazy... P425 and Metalman, got a lot of fellas waiting to see the vids, no pressure brothers, no pressure... LOL... RDWD, you're a funny, funny dude... It was a blast... I could sit here all day long and praise everyone I met this weekend, but everyone knows they rock...


 
You didn't say anything about me!!! What the hell man??? LOL


----------



## badazzbrute

It shouldn't have had to been said.. You know I enjoy riding with you... So, with that being said, cry me a river... LMAO... Here you go, something to make you feel better... 
:test:


----------



## RDs Neighbor

badazzbrute said:


> What did you end up doing about your axle? Did you fix and ride, or ride with your son?


I tried, but couldn't get the castle nut off. I hopped on the back rode with Jr and polished my case of budlite off. Good riding with you. Take care.


----------



## Polaris425

Badazz & gumby I have pics of you two that are probably 2 of the best action shots I've ever taken. These are seriously print out & frame worthy. Ill have them up tomorrow. I want to get yalls email so I can send you the full version for printing if you want to have them printed to hang in the garage.


----------



## robisra

I got to ride with the knight ryderz a couple of trips. These guys are great! They goaded me into doing a couple of holes that I wouldnt think of doing on my own. Had to represent the brute, and it did pretty good. Did the family thing saturday night, so I missed the cookout, but the riding was great. CCC has some excellent trails and holes, and the creek was great to wash the mud off and cool down in. Definately worth the trip.

Triston, watching you ride around with that dog on the rack was just about the coolest thing I have seen! I hope my 5yr old is into 4 wheelin like you are when he gets your age.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

IBBruin said:


> I gave this to Andrew for the giveaway Saturday night. Don't let him *forget* to get it out of his truck.


I was the lucky dog who won the MIMB flask....

Thanks IBBruin, I'm proud to have it. Sorry you missed the ride. Maybe next time we'll all have a pull from it...:rockn:


----------



## IBBruin

I'll take a pull from it next year. Glad you liked it.


----------

